# Vocabulary game



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

I love words and am always looking for new additions, and have found quite a few new ones in the Abstract Noun game 

So the idea for this game is you write a sentence with the unusual/poetic/very beautiful word the previous poster has given, which could be related to music or not but is about you personally or just a thought or a witticism...And by the context we can work out what the word means (if we don't already know it). If anyone has a better idea for a vocab game, please say. Apologies in advance for my verbosenss/attempts at poetry, I can't restrain myself. And it's alright if this game falls flat 

So, if I go first, and say my word is: Crepuscular

It is in those late crepuscular hours, when the sun has set, and the dusk threatens to cloak everything in darkness, that I feel most inspired to write poems.

Callipygous (and now someone uses this word to write a sentence)


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Loving words is a fantastic advantage for a singer to have, and you write very nicely.

Calli-whatnow??

Calli= beautiful 
Pygous= will have to look up that bit. Resorting to dictionaries feels like such an admission of failure...


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

*Callipygous*
adjective

having beautifully shaped buttocks
Word Origin
C19: from Greek kallipugos, epithet of a statue of Aphrodite, from calli- + pugē buttocks
http://www.collinsdictionary.com

I came across it recently and thought it might be a fun start to this game...


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Musicforawhile said:


> *Callipygous*
> adjective
> 
> having beautifully shaped buttocks
> ...


:clap:

Brava!

I won't be playing the game just now though- I'm already responsible for a large proportion of the innuendo and filth on this website so I'll let somebody else have a turn  Besides, I'm still sulking because I didn't know the Greek word for buttocks- I'm sure my callipygous younger self would have remembered it!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The callipygous outline of the hills in the viridescent moonlight gives me delicious poetic vibes tingling through my brain-spine. 

viridescent


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> The callipygous outline of the hills in the viridescent moonlight gives me delicious poetic hints tingling through my brain-spine.


So tasteful! I was only thinking of the word in literal terms...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

When Spring strikes the *viridescent* world, birds chime lustfully,
Showers tintinnabulate on the roofs,
But finding a new, poetic word to play with
Needs intellectual *prestidigitation*.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Time flows ever forward, the seasons' prestidigitation folding summer into fall, leaving winter; that passed, to bloom and reappear yet again in spring.

*Caesura*


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Time flows ever forward, the seasons' prestidigitation folding summer into fall, leaving winter; that passed, to bloom and reappear yet again in spring.
> 
> *Caesura*


The divine rhymes of the great poet touched the inner chords of her existence.
Even the masculine caesura between two lines which broke the sentence, did not 
spoil the mysticism and perceptions of the moment.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

I forgot to write a new word

hold on a minute...


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

sine the thread started with a greek word, an other beautiful word

*lethe...*


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Sometimes, when I scour my mind for a particular word to use, I sense it as though it's hiding in some black forest but I cannot wade through the thick, miry waters of Lethe to get there.

(It was a hard one, but beautiful word)

*Pyrrhic*


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

My decision to cache all my parents' meat-based products in my room in an attempt to force them into vegetarianism led to a pyrrhic success; they resolved never to eat flesh again, but I became ill from the miasma of the decaying animal matter.

*AMARANTHINE*


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

BaronScarpia said:


> My decision to cache all my parents' meat-based products in my room in an attempt to force them into vegetarianism led to a pyrrhic success; they resolved never to eat flesh again, but I became ill from the miasma of the decaying animal matter.
> 
> *AMARANTHINE*


Very very nice the "phyrrhic success"

"We bring these amaranths, these white lilies,
A sign, and sacrifice; may Love, we pray,
Like *amaranthine* flowers, feel no decay;
Like these cool lilies may our loves remain..."

Joachim du Bellay's beautiful rhymes


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

my word

*aeternus*


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

New amendment to game - as clara s has done, if you know of a poem where the word features, you can quote that, instead of making up a sentence.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Resting for so long
Seeming aeternus and then
A fish hatches new

*Piquant*


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

In all of God's world
The most piquant creation
Is the mind of man

*Pulchritude*


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Desire arose in Gustav von Aschenbach 
as he gazed entranced at the striking 
androgynous pulchritude of Tadzio.

Turbulence of hitherto unrecognized emotions
led to acts of innocence tainted with guilt & shame,
outwardly grotesque yet full of pure longing.

Did the callipygous Tadzio truly embody Beauty?
Was Aschenbach's passion depraved?
Will we know if we stop drinking from the Lethe?

Next word: *reticular*


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Dufay said:


> Desire arose in Gustav von Aschenbach
> as he gazed entranced at the striking
> androgynous pulchritude of Tadzio.
> 
> ...


you are good Dufay, very good

I would say that this quality categorizes you as intelligent

the only thing missing is Mahler's Adagietto to take us away from Lethe


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

The reticular network of delicate veins coursing through a single leaf, interweaving like meandering rivulets, never fails to mesmerize me.

*Vespertine*


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

clara s said:


> you are good Dufay, very good
> 
> I would say that this quality categorizes you as intelligent
> 
> the only thing missing is Mahler's Adagietto to take us away from Lethe


Thank you very much, clara s!

After posting, I did think of linking to a video of Mahler's Adagietto.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

The vespertine jasmine fragrance was a welcome addition to the piquant flavors of the evening feast in the garden.

next word: *vernorexia*


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

As she filled in the hire purchase application form, Vernorexia wished her New Age Hippy parents had given here a normal name like Betty or Susan.

Peripatetic


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

peripatetic

a great philosophy school of Aristotle

please poets of TC, write something poetic about soul and valor, 
happiness being the best of goals


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

So I believe the word is still *peripatetic* if anyone wants a go. I would but am drawing a blank..


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Musicforawhile said:


> So I believe the word is still *peripatetic* if anyone wants a go. I would but am drawing a blank..


experiencing the most inspiring *peripatetic* wandering
into the unexplored chambers of my mind,
I recalled the day we were happy and free ,
until we became slaves of a peculiar destination

_nocturne_


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

To please the guests of our dinner party, Suzanne insisted I sit at the piano and play a nocturne by Chopin, but I psyched her out and played one by John Field instead.

*hallux*


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

The pain in his hallux was as if a thousand angry bees had ascended from Hades to wreak revenge for a wrong, but distantly remembered. There's nothing more painful than stubbing your toe getting out of the shower.


Tenebrous


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

My knowledge of modern atonal music is somewhat *tenebrous* and murky and I hope some light can be cast into the shadows.

*Halcyon*


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Musicforawhile said:


> My knowledge of modern atonal music is somewhat *tenebrous* and murky and I hope some light can be cast into the shadows.
> 
> *Halcyon*


The music of the watered-down Debussy also known as Delius induces the listener into a state of halcyon contentment until one can resist no further and fall asleep.

*verisimilitude*


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

trazom said:


> The music of the watered-down Debussy also known as Delius induces the listener into a state of halcyon contentment until one can resist no further and fall asleep.
> 
> *verisimilitude*


I assert that there is not a hint of verisimilitude in the above sentence. On the contrary I find Delius a refreshing balm to the senses, feeling invigorated and awake after listening to his music.

*adumbrate*


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

To adumbrate the program of a typical Delius composition: the sun hovers over a watery foreground, bringing pleasantness and life.

*reify*


----------

